# Can you recommend a dough sheeter for pie baking?



## missaliceb (Feb 19, 2014)

I have read several threads about this and have some brand names, etc. but what I am hoping someone can help me with is passing along a specific brand and model that that they use themselves in their own bakery. This is going to be a major purchase for me so the more info I can gather from people that use one routinely the better. Ideally it would be a counter top model as I don't have room or need for a larger floor model. Thank you!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, I've been using a table-top reversible sheeter for close to 15 years now, "Rondo" brand. They are expensive, about 6 grand, new, but they are very versatile. I am very comfortable with this brand and will recommend them, but there are other brands available.

Fritsch is another brand that I have worked within the past, and it is available in table top models as well.

There are also many Chinese and Taiwanese brands available as well, but I have never used one and am not comfortable suggesting one until I actually use one for a few years.

When you do buy, go to a bakery supplier, _NOT a Restaurant supplier _, O.K.? Big difference, a restaurant supplier will sell you some kind of a mickey-mouse gravity-fed pizza roller. Yes, it squishes out dough, but that's all it does. You can't do sheets, you can't do laminated doughs, cookie doughs, or sweet doughs. It has no scraper assembly so sticky doughs will cling on to the rollers. It's a one-trick pony and restaurant suppliers don't know the difference and don't care.

Hope this helps


----------

